# Motogp 08 problem



## faizyunus (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a problem when trying to start the Motogp 08 game. When I click on the icon it says"Failed to inialize DirectX" . How do I Correct the problem???


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

whats your system specs?

CPU
RAM
Motherboard?
Graphics card
PSU

try reinstalling DX9
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## faizyunus (Jul 27, 2008)

Fujitsu Lifebook S2210
CPU: AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52
RAM: 1GB
Graphics card: ATI Raedon Xpress Series

Still not working


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

with an integrated graphics card you'll have trouble running 90% of the modern games out there.

Have you tried other games?


----------



## faizyunus (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes. The games that I know will work is:

MOTGP URT 3
Microsoft Flight Simulator X Deluxe Edition


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try re installing the game

use revo uninstaller to take it off
http://www.revouninstaller.com/

and install it in safe mode


----------

